# Dragon mustard gas halfmoon



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

And a vid: http://youtu.be/KocKT_7Wv1M

Found him at Petsmart. I was looking at a marble dragon, then decided to look through the halfmoons before getting him, and found this little boy. I'm really glad I took him! He's so pretty, I love everything about him.

No name yet (and the big ear halfmoon he's showing off with doesn't have a name yet either x_x) but I'll be brainstorming!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! They keep getting better and better! Congrats on the amazing find!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Fish! Never seen an dragon mg at any lfs before. Lucky you!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Boikazi4o9 said:


> Gorgeous Fish! Never seen an dragon mg at any lfs before. Lucky you!


I was so excited! I've been looking at mustard dragons on aquabid, and hadn't found one I really really liked, so I think I lucked out!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea, thats a great find. A beautiful Green Gas you have there. Is his spread a full 180 degrees? If so I'd have to send you a female when they are ready to spawn with him. Beautiful!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> Yea, thats a great find. A beautiful Green Gas you have there. Is his spread a full 180 degrees? If so I'd have to send you a female when they are ready to spawn with him. Beautiful!


I believe he's super delta, but he also seems fairly young, he's smaller with shorter fins than Shad, who is a full halfmoon. I hope he will stretch out, and if not, a true halfmoon girl to him would be awesome. I think a great match would be a yellow, green, blue, or another mustard gas. I'm looking at a female on AB right now, trying to decide if I should jump for her, I think she'd match up with him really well. I have to wait until I get paid tomorrow and pay some bills! Or, once Shad and Opal's spawn are old enough (16 days now, plenty of time to condition him and let him fill out) I might see if there's a good match there, especially if I can get a full halfmoon/halfsun from them.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's amazing!


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

ah that bad boy has a amazing color you should call him Neon >.<


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

here is the guys i just got today i totally love them

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96787


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooh congrats!

Mustard Gas is probably my favorite color type, but theyre hard for me to find around here.


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

styggian said:


> And a vid: http://youtu.be/KocKT_7Wv1M
> 
> Found him at Petsmart. I was looking at a marble dragon, then decided to look through the halfmoons before getting him, and found this little boy. I'm really glad I took him! He's so pretty, I love everything about him.
> 
> No name yet (and the big ear halfmoon he's showing off with doesn't have a name yet either x_x) but I'll be brainstorming!


 
Your betta dragon has a very nice mustard gaz coloration but his is not a hm, he is a super delta.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

This mustard gas looks special on its body is green. Pretty nice :-D


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

karpediem said:


> Your betta dragon has a very nice mustard gaz coloration but his is not a hm, he is a super delta.


I know, I stated that in another comment above. He was listed as halfmoon but he doesn't have a 180* spread.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o 

I can has?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Neon is the perfect name for him!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I actually decided to name him Luminous, Lumen for short.

*lu·mi·nous*
adjective 1. radiating or reflecting light; shining; bright.

*lu·men*
noun, plural -mens, -mi·na  [-muh-nuh]. 1. Optics . the unit of luminous flux, equal to the luminous flux emitted in a unit solid angle by a point source of one candle intensity. Abbreviation: lm


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Luminous also fits him incredibility good.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Perfect name


----------

